# Epinephrine dosage



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you tell I misplaced my goat medicine book :down

What would the dosage be .

Thanks again,Patty


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

EPINEPHRINE 
For treatment of anaphylaxis and in cardiac resuscitation. 
DOSES: Ruminants: 0.5 - 1.0ml/100 lbs body weight of the 1:1000 SC (SQ) or IM: DILUTE to 1:10,000 if using IV; may be repeated at 15 minute internals. 
NOTE: be certain when preparing injection that you do not confuse 1:10 (1mg/ml) with 1:10,000 (0.1mg/ml) concentrations. To convert a 1:1000 solution to a 1:10,000 solution for IV or intratracheal use, dilute each ml with 9 ml of normal saline for injection. 
Epinephrine should be stored in tight containers and protected from light. It will darken (oxidation) upon exposure to light and air. Do not use the injection if it is pink, brown, or contains a precipitate. 
ANAPHYLACTIC REACTION [SEVERE, IMMEDIATE ALLERGIC OR SHOCK REACTION]. The animal suddenly collapses after a shot or shock situation. Epinephrine (sometimes known as adrenaline) must be administered immediately. 
NEVER GIVE SHOTS OF ANY TYPE WITHOUT HAVING EPINEPHRINE ON HAND! 
top

This is from Goatkeeping 101


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm how did I miss that ???

Thanks , Patty


----------



## Marilea Reese (Jul 22, 2021)

Where can I get epi for my goats


----------

